# Funniest thing I ever seen..



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have never seen anything like this. I have a blue bird trying to come in window. The cat is going nuts. the blue bird keeps try to peck his way in and trying to fly in. I keep going out to scare it away from window it just keeps coming back. I am going to go put something on window, I am afraid it going to hurt it self. I just washed all my out side window and now my window is filthy. lol.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We stayed with my husbands dad in Raleigh a lot and they have a bird that does this in their big top window. I was like what in the world is that noise. Wonder what gets into them??


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first hear it I thought it was water dripping on my window, I have a roll out window and was raining earlier.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's because you've cleaned your windows and he sees himself and thinks there's another one inside your house LOL,love the cat looking


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Michelle - he sees his reflection and thinks its another bird.  Isn't he a handsome little thing!

We used to have to put strips of duct tape on our windows as the robins would fly into them in the spring, thinking that there was another bird in their territory. We'd hear a crash and look outside and there was a dead bird on the ground. They would hit the glass so hard! Poor things!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have those stickers on window that suppose to scar away birds from flying into it.. They normally work but with this blue bird it not working. Yes he is seeing his refection because I have one of those films on window where I can see out but you can see in. I have huge window in front in kitchen and the neighbor has nothing better to do but stand in road watching us all the time. So we put it up. He sure got mad and hasn't talked to us since. lol, I have had this on window about 4 years never had this happen.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha thats jokes! I love the cat looking at it .


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> I have those stickers on window that suppose to scar away birds from flying into it.. They normally work but with this blue bird it not working. Yes he is seeing his refection because I have one of those films on window where I can see out but you can see in. I have huge window in front in kitchen and the neighbor has nothing better to do but stand in road watching us all the time. So we put it up. He sure got mad and hasn't talked to us since. lol, I have had this on window about 4 years never had this happen.


He sounds like a weirdo:foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> I have those stickers on window that suppose to scar away birds from flying into it.. They normally work but with this blue bird it not working. Yes he is seeing his refection because I have one of those films on window where I can see out but you can see in. I have huge window in front in kitchen and the neighbor has nothing better to do but stand in road watching us all the time. So we put it up. He sure got mad and hasn't talked to us since. lol, I have had this on window about 4 years never had this happen.


Ewwww your neighbor is a creeper!! UGH! :coolwink:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I went a put on a bunch of duck tape all over the window, I sure hope it helps I don't want the blue bird to get hurt


----------



## BresMags (May 3, 2011)

hahahahaha! awwwww! so cute


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The Tape didn't help. Now I have an Oriole doing it too. I better go make the window dirty. Cats are sleeping all the funny they had to day.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thats to funny, they really want to get in your house haha. Love the cat haha

I noticed the deer statues in your yard. I have been looking for some for years. Where did you get them? I would love to find some.


----------

